# Shooting Paintballs



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Hey all,

I've been looking for a place to get some serious practice in.

One option is the range at a local paintball field. The problem: they want me to shoot paintballs :sorry:

Any thoughts on

(a) is this likely to be useful practice (ie will it meaningfully translate to shooting "field" loads, paintballs are pretty light).

(b) will I need any mods to a SS to make it paintball-friendly. My instinct is that it will need some sort of mods to stop my big fat fingers crushing the paintball in the pouch. Has anyone tried this and/or successfully shoot much with paintballs?

Cheers,

Jedi


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Wingshooter shoots paintballs ... drop him a pm if he does not respond to this thread.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I use 68 caliber paintballs on my war against pigeons. I have shot them with 1 to 3/4 bands. You need to develop a hold that will allow you to pull to anchor but don't squeeze the paintball although they are surprisingly strong. They are fun to shoot.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/30189-rotating-head-slingshot-pigeon/?hl=%2Bpaintball+%2Bpigeon

I have taken a number of pigeons with the paintballs but it has to be a perfect head shot.


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks WS!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

I use them all the time. strays fear them. just hold towards the front of the paintball.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Imperial said:


> I use them all the time. strays fear them. just hold towards the front of the paintball.


i guess the desert is full of rainbow colored cats and dogs :rolling:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

bigron said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > I use them all the time. strays fear them. just hold towards the front of the paintball.
> ...


so you know of the world war 2 radiation testing in the area? :shocked:


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks for your advice guys. The paintball place it turns out are ok with me shooting round candy which is easier to use. I did find some paintballs lying around this afternoon and tried a few. Surprised at how well they survive being gripped in the pouch, not what I expected at all.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

JediMike said:


> Thanks for your advice guys. The paintball place it turns out are ok with me shooting round candy which is easier to use. I did find some paintballs lying around this afternoon and tried a few. Surprised at how well they survive being gripped in the pouch, not what I expected at all.


i like to use them with my pfs.


----------

